
Scientists Claim to Have Solved the Mystery of the Bermuda Triangle - oedmarap
https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/zmkyp8/scientists-claim-to-have-solved-the-mystery-of-the-bermuda-triangle
======
rossdavidh
It seems kind of buried at the bottom of this article that, in fact, there
aren't an unusually large number of disappearances of planes or ships in the
region in question, compared to the traffic across it. It's easy to solve a
mystery when it doesn't actually exist.

